# Can you cut melt and pour from a loaf



## Jonesgirl (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi im so new to all this. and i have a silly question.
with melt and pour can you after adding all your fragrance etc pour it into a loaf and cut it into bars?

caroline the newby


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh for sure! I have done it several times.


----------



## Jonesgirl (Mar 21, 2013)

thanks Shannon.


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 21, 2013)

You just have to be careful what kind of mold you pour into. If you have molds for CP/HP soaps, M&P might leak out because it's so thin.


----------



## Jonesgirl (Mar 21, 2013)

ok cool. must remember that. i was thinking because the girls are going to do it ( aged 11 and 16) that they might like to do individual molds but i will see how it goes


----------



## paillo (Mar 21, 2013)

I find that if I'm doing designs it's really hard to cut slices from a loaf to quite get the cuts between the embeds just right. If you're doing just colors, sure, that will work. For anything more intricate I always use individual molds, like a mold that will hold 12 4x4 squares.


----------



## froggybean37 (Mar 27, 2013)

I found a great silicone loaf pan at a kitchen supply store - works absolutely perfectly for M&P! The tricky part comes with trying to cut even slices... Good luck!


----------



## Badger (Mar 27, 2013)

That is tricky in CP soaps also... I can't cut straight to save my life


----------



## Bann (Apr 3, 2013)

I make most of my m&p in a loaf mold.  I use a plastic miter box from Home Depot. I also use a long straight edge knife to cut. They cut perfully and will no effort at all.  I can set the cutting size I want.  I haven't had any problems.


----------



## Mimi67 (Apr 30, 2013)

I make my soaps in a silicon loaf pan.  When I turn it out, it's do easy to do so . 

I measure my soap( length) and know what thickness I want, then measure with ruler . Cut with ridged ( wavy) soap cutter .  

Do pretty 

Good luck


----------



## SoapbyDeni (May 1, 2013)

*MP loaf*

I use a silicone mold I found on Amazon. I tried only using 2 pounds of base but actually 2 1/2 pounds works best for full size bars. Been using wavy cutter or miter box as well. I do a cranberry orange swirl with pearly white mica that looks and smells great. Look forward to layering colors next.


----------

